# Rat Playtime



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcOjNoWURVA&feature=youtu.be

Got this cute video of my rats playing outside of their cage. Sarah was chassing strings, while Filistata was creeping around, and Lucy was just sleeping.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh my god your rats are so beautiful and cute, that video just makes me love rats even more!!!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww!! I've always wanted a rat, but my family would probably kill me if I tried to bring one in the house anymore.

When I was younger I went to a petstore and they had a feeder rat who was born without eyes. I was dying to get him and my parents promised I could if he was still there next time we were out that way which would have only been a few days. Sadly he was gone, so I got a bunny instead.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, my rats are all little stinkers and I have been trying to get more video of them but they have been running around the room so fast I can't keep track GAH.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait til I can have girls as well as boys.  I love my splodges very dearly, but I'd have to feed them coffee beans and sugar for a week to see them move even half that fast!


----------

